# GPS hardware on linux?

## Redson

I'm interested in getting a GPS device working with Linux and I've had some problems finding resources.

Does anyone have any experience with  inexpensive GPS hardware and getting it working on Linux?  Any advice would be appreciated.

----------

## luisfelipe

I've seen people using Garmin devices on linux without problems. A quick search on google

should return a list of programs for linux for communicating with GPS devices.

----------

## lbrtuk

Do you mean: 

a) a standalone GPS receiver (i.e. a garmin eTrex) which you would want to plug in to your machine & download tracklogs and also get a realtime fix.

or

b) a simple USB/RS232 dongle which just gives you a realtime fix?

Both work quite well generally. All good devices use the NMEA protocol for realtime data, and most tracklog etc. formats have been reverse engineered by the gpsbabel guy.

----------

## Redson

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> Do you mean: 
> 
> a) a standalone GPS receiver (i.e. a garmin eTrex) which you would want to plug in to your machine & download tracklogs and also get a realtime fix.
> 
> or
> ...

 

B.  I just want a device that will tell me where I am currently in a fairly standard format.  What I'm trying to figure out is what is considered a "good device" as you call it that works well with linux.

----------

## s0be

 *Redson wrote:*   

>  *lbrtuk wrote:*   Do you mean: 
> 
> a) a standalone GPS receiver (i.e. a garmin eTrex) which you would want to plug in to your machine & download tracklogs and also get a realtime fix.
> 
> or
> ...

 

I'm VERY happy with my Holux HPSlim 236.  Incredible size for when I'm out using my axim to map areas, great bluetooth functionality (not that its exactly rocket surgery).  I've only used it a handful of times with my laptop (and generic usb bluetooth adapter) but I never had issues.

----------

## jamesdick628

 *s0be wrote:*   

> I'm VERY happy with my Holux HPSlim 236

 

Is that supposed to be GPSlim 236? I was looking for the product and I couldn't find HPSlim, but there is a GPSlim.

----------

## s0be

 *jamesdick628 wrote:*   

>  *s0be wrote:*   I'm VERY happy with my Holux HPSlim 236 
> 
> Is that supposed to be GPSlim 236? I was looking for the product and I couldn't find HPSlim, but there is a GPSlim.

 

Damn key swapping gnomes.....

----------

## mikkoloo

the ultimate GPS hardware for me would be one that:

1. works with linux, kismet and gpsdrive.

2. works on my hp ipaq rx3715 with a tomtom app.

is there any such device?

----------

## ronmon

Any GPS device that sends standard NMEA sentences to a serial port will work. Those that use a proprietary format, such as Garmin, and USB devices may or may not. Most Garmins can send either NMEA or Garmin type sentences, I think.

Even cheap ones usually can send GGA (position), VTG (speed and course made good) and ZDA (time).

----------

